

Show HN: My Responsive Design Development Setup - mrmrs
http://character-set.tumblr.com/post/34142756484/responsive-design-dev-setup

======
michaelpinto
This setup looks very cool! I know quite a few folks that are into emulators
for looking at mobile on a desktop, but I think there's something special when
you look at your design on an actual mobile device. I realize of course that
this is a pain (I now a small collection of devices) but I think it's the way
to go.

~~~
mrmrs
Yeah - I've been bitten by too many "discrepancies" between emulators and the
real thing. Also with device testing, a big part of it for me is how the
device is held. Are there awkward target areas for touch devices - is the type
set incorrectly for how far away I'm going to hold it? How quickly do
resources load? Answering questions like that is a big part of my process when
I'm analyzing devices.

------
taylorlapeyre
Slightly off topic question, where did you get that wallpaper? It's gorgeous.

~~~
mrmrs
I took the photo in the background - it can be found here:
[http://www.flickr.com/photos/heyitsadam/8119390724/in/photos...](http://www.flickr.com/photos/heyitsadam/8119390724/in/photostream)

The icons I overlay on top of the photo are from a collection called Geomicons
Squared:

<http://geomicons.com>

Hope that helps.

------
andrewkkirk
Looks like a smart, efficient way to monitor responsive design.

~~~
mrmrs
Thanks! Just checked out your learning to program site. Dig it, looking
forward to more posts. Cheers.

~~~
andrewkkirk
Thanks! I'm really enjoying the process of learning to program (Ruby) and
documenting it.

I'd like to share my articles with the HN crowd, but not sure how they'd
respond to noob developer concepts.

